# Detailingworld™ Lite Review- Wowo's Wax Shampoo



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Following on from Brian1612's main review of this shampoo here, this is my lite review of WoWo's Wax shampoo:

Firstly thanks go to Fraser for sending the various products out to test.

*The Product: *

The shampoo along with a few others arrived well packed and with fantastic presentation.


















This is some of the nicest presentation i've seen and adds to the experience of trying a new product!

*What WoWo's Say?*
"Wowo's Wax Shampoo is a super slick wax shampoo formulated to work hand in hand with Wowo's Stage 3 products, combining with the waxes and polymers already on the surface to boost and continue protection, while safely and gently removing the dirt and grime from your vehicle.

Instructions-

1. Give the bottle a good shake. The product will go bright orange when mixed.
2. Put a good squirt of shampoo into the bottom of a clean bucket. If you want to be exact about it, 1-2 capfuls per litre of water should be pretty soapy.
3. Make sure the car has been rinsed all over with a hose / power hose or precleaned with a snowfoam or prewash.
4. start at the top and work your way down using a good quality wash mitt.
5. Don't allow a washed panel to dry. If it is sunny wash a panel and rinse immediately.
6. Rinse car. Have a beer (if your allowed)"

*The Use:*
After having a read at the instructions I decided to go with the same amount of shampoo as used with the Dry Shampoo, I therefore opened the bottle to pour out the desired number of caps (6). Upon doing so the neck of the bottle cracked and some of the plastic ended up in the bottle....not good.










In order to still give the shampoo a test I ended up pouring the remaining capfuls in via a sieve. Fraser advised that the top/neck of the bottles are sealed as the wax shampoo can seep when on it's side and that the labels will be updated to prevent this happening in the future.

The shampoo itself was really slick on the car and was enjoyable to use from that aspect. Being honest I wasn't overly taken with the scent, however that is a minor part and easily overlooked.

The shampoo generated a good amount of suds at the start, however these did not last the wash:

After speaking to Fraser he advised that it was never designed to be a sudsy shampoo, rather that they focused on the performance of the shampoo.

Transfer from the bucket to the car was good at the beginning of the wash, however as the suds faded it was harder to see the transfer.










After rinsing the car you could see there was some protection placed on the car. Also as an added bonus it also appeared to be another good drying shampoo.



















*Price:*
This is available from Wowo's
Priced at £11.99 for 500ml (excluding P&P and any discounts) it's quite well priced.

*Would I use this again?:*
If i'm being completely honest probably not, however this is nothing to do with the performance of the shampoo and is purely down to personal preference. Given the choice of a pure shampoo and a wax shampoo I'll more often than not go for the pure shampoo.

That being said, if I was looking for a wax shampoo or was short on time I could consider reaching for this shampoo again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A good shampoo which was really slick and well priced. The usage was a bit high in my opinion and I would have liked to have seen the suds lasting longer (although this is personal opinion).

*Anything I would change?:*
As discussed with Fraser I feel that the instructions need to be updated to prevent the same issue happening with the neck of the bottle to more users. Fraser advised that this will be updated with the next batch of labels.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

